# Brazil is belly up



## Bleipriester

President Bolsonaro declared the country belly up.

“We are without money, bread is missing at home, everyone fights and nobody is right. The ministers are scared. We are trying to survive this year. There is no money in the budget and it was already known, we work miracles, talking with the economic team. We will see what can be done to survive."

“There is no food for the recruit, who is the poor man's son. We found a serious situation, it is not evil on my part."

Read more:
Crisis en Brasil: Bolsonaro afirmó que el país “se ha quedado sin dinero”


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> President Bolsonaro declared the country belly up.
> 
> “We are without money, bread is missing at home, everyone fights and nobody is right. The ministers are scared. We are trying to survive this year. There is no money in the budget and it was already known, we work miracles, talking with the economic team. We will see what can be done to survive."
> 
> “There is no food for the recruit, who is the poor man's son. We found a serious situation, it is not evil on my part."
> 
> Read more:
> Crisis en Brasil: Bolsonaro afirmó que el país “se ha quedado sin dinero”



How could that be? A socialist paradise like Brazil?


----------



## WillowTree

Shoot! I thought Hispanics were an asset to any country.


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Bolsonaro declared the country belly up.
> 
> “We are without money, bread is missing at home, everyone fights and nobody is right. The ministers are scared. We are trying to survive this year. There is no money in the budget and it was already known, we work miracles, talking with the economic team. We will see what can be done to survive."
> 
> “There is no food for the recruit, who is the poor man's son. We found a serious situation, it is not evil on my part."
> 
> Read more:
> Crisis en Brasil: Bolsonaro afirmó que el país “se ha quedado sin dinero”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could that be? A socialist paradise like Brazil?
Click to expand...

You are badly informed. There is a right-wing government. They are already applying austerity measures, rising  retirement age by ten years for example. That sounds harder as it is in reality as the average Brazilian retires with 53.


----------



## toobfreak

Bleipriester said:


> *Brazil is belly up*


I always thought they were down under!  Quick!  Let's let them all immigrate here!


----------



## Rambunctious

Thank God we have presidential term limits or Obama and his followers would have done this to us.....


----------



## Rambunctious

Bleipriester said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Bolsonaro declared the country belly up.
> 
> “We are without money, bread is missing at home, everyone fights and nobody is right. The ministers are scared. We are trying to survive this year. There is no money in the budget and it was already known, we work miracles, talking with the economic team. We will see what can be done to survive."
> 
> “There is no food for the recruit, who is the poor man's son. We found a serious situation, it is not evil on my part."
> 
> Read more:
> Crisis en Brasil: Bolsonaro afirmó que el país “se ha quedado sin dinero”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could that be? A socialist paradise like Brazil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are badly informed. There is a right-wing government. They are already applying austerity measures, rising  retirement age by ten years for example. That sounds harder as it is in reality as the average Brazilian retires with 53.
Click to expand...

This didn't happen over night by one government....the stand out in the story is this Brazilian government is the first to admit they are broke....they have been "broke" a long time....


----------



## Bleipriester

Rambunctious said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Bolsonaro declared the country belly up.
> 
> “We are without money, bread is missing at home, everyone fights and nobody is right. The ministers are scared. We are trying to survive this year. There is no money in the budget and it was already known, we work miracles, talking with the economic team. We will see what can be done to survive."
> 
> “There is no food for the recruit, who is the poor man's son. We found a serious situation, it is not evil on my part."
> 
> Read more:
> Crisis en Brasil: Bolsonaro afirmó que el país “se ha quedado sin dinero”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could that be? A socialist paradise like Brazil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are badly informed. There is a right-wing government. They are already applying austerity measures, rising  retirement age by ten years for example. That sounds harder as it is in reality as the average Brazilian retires with 53.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This didn't happen over night by one government....the stand out in the story is this Brazilian government is the first to admit they are broke....they have been "broke" a long time....
Click to expand...

Yeah, I thought Bolsonaro is an asshole at first. But in the last months he has shown more an more sanity.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Bolsonaro declared the country belly up.
> 
> “We are without money, bread is missing at home, everyone fights and nobody is right. The ministers are scared. We are trying to survive this year. There is no money in the budget and it was already known, we work miracles, talking with the economic team. We will see what can be done to survive."
> 
> “There is no food for the recruit, who is the poor man's son. We found a serious situation, it is not evil on my part."
> 
> Read more:
> Crisis en Brasil: Bolsonaro afirmó que el país “se ha quedado sin dinero”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could that be? A socialist paradise like Brazil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are badly informed. There is a right-wing government. They are already applying austerity measures, rising  retirement age by ten years for example. That sounds harder as it is in reality as the average Brazilian retires with 53.
Click to expand...




The Bolsonaro government is trying to dig out of the hole left by the Socialists.  Worse, the _Unión de Naciones Suramericanas_, is a constant drag on Argentina and Brazil, who essentially support the rest of the states.


----------



## toobfreak

Rambunctious said:


> Thank God we have presidential term limits or Obama and his followers would have done this to us.....



They're trying.  Obama and Hillary have never really gone away.  Still out there running around the world talking shit and meeting with people as if they are still in charge.


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Bolsonaro declared the country belly up.
> 
> “We are without money, bread is missing at home, everyone fights and nobody is right. The ministers are scared. We are trying to survive this year. There is no money in the budget and it was already known, we work miracles, talking with the economic team. We will see what can be done to survive."
> 
> “There is no food for the recruit, who is the poor man's son. We found a serious situation, it is not evil on my part."
> 
> Read more:
> Crisis en Brasil: Bolsonaro afirmó que el país “se ha quedado sin dinero”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could that be? A socialist paradise like Brazil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are badly informed. There is a right-wing government. They are already applying austerity measures, rising  retirement age by ten years for example. That sounds harder as it is in reality as the average Brazilian retires with 53.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bolsonaro government is trying to dig out of the hole left by the Socialists.  Worse, the _Unión de Naciones Suramericanas_, is a constant drag on Argentina and Brazil, who essentially support the rest of the states.
Click to expand...

I Argentina, there are upcoming elections and the left will win, because there is a difference between governing seriously and leaving the poor to their fate.


----------



## lennypartiv

WillowTree said:


> Shoot! I thought Hispanics were an asset to any country.


Build the wall, deport them all.


----------



## lennypartiv

Bleipriester said:


> They are already applying austerity measures, rising  retirement age by ten years for example. That sounds harder as it is in reality as the average Brazilian retires with 53.


With 53 dollars?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Bolsonaro declared the country belly up.
> 
> “We are without money, bread is missing at home, everyone fights and nobody is right. The ministers are scared. We are trying to survive this year. There is no money in the budget and it was already known, we work miracles, talking with the economic team. We will see what can be done to survive."
> 
> “There is no food for the recruit, who is the poor man's son. We found a serious situation, it is not evil on my part."
> 
> Read more:
> Crisis en Brasil: Bolsonaro afirmó que el país “se ha quedado sin dinero”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could that be? A socialist paradise like Brazil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are badly informed. There is a right-wing government. They are already applying austerity measures, rising  retirement age by ten years for example. That sounds harder as it is in reality as the average Brazilian retires with 53.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bolsonaro government is trying to dig out of the hole left by the Socialists.  Worse, the _Unión de Naciones Suramericanas_, is a constant drag on Argentina and Brazil, who essentially support the rest of the states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I Argentina, there are upcoming elections and the left will win, because there is a difference between governing seriously and leaving the poor to their fate.
Click to expand...


If so, then Argentina is doomed.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Bleipriester said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Bolsonaro declared the country belly up.
> 
> “We are without money, bread is missing at home, everyone fights and nobody is right. The ministers are scared. We are trying to survive this year. There is no money in the budget and it was already known, we work miracles, talking with the economic team. We will see what can be done to survive."
> 
> “There is no food for the recruit, who is the poor man's son. We found a serious situation, it is not evil on my part."
> 
> Read more:
> Crisis en Brasil: Bolsonaro afirmó que el país “se ha quedado sin dinero”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could that be? A socialist paradise like Brazil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are badly informed. There is a right-wing government. They are already applying austerity measures, rising  retirement age by ten years for example. That sounds harder as it is in reality as the average Brazilian retires with 53.
Click to expand...



they just took over 
Id be more concerned about the intentional orchestrated implosion of your own social safety nets 

Germany the thief and engine of europe is one step away from being in a recession 

Same ol same ol slow growth sluggish Europe


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Bolsonaro declared the country belly up.
> 
> “We are without money, bread is missing at home, everyone fights and nobody is right. The ministers are scared. We are trying to survive this year. There is no money in the budget and it was already known, we work miracles, talking with the economic team. We will see what can be done to survive."
> 
> “There is no food for the recruit, who is the poor man's son. We found a serious situation, it is not evil on my part."
> 
> Read more:
> Crisis en Brasil: Bolsonaro afirmó que el país “se ha quedado sin dinero”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could that be? A socialist paradise like Brazil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are badly informed. There is a right-wing government. They are already applying austerity measures, rising  retirement age by ten years for example. That sounds harder as it is in reality as the average Brazilian retires with 53.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bolsonaro government is trying to dig out of the hole left by the Socialists.  Worse, the _Unión de Naciones Suramericanas_, is a constant drag on Argentina and Brazil, who essentially support the rest of the states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I Argentina, there are upcoming elections and the left will win, because there is a difference between governing seriously and leaving the poor to their fate.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If so, then Argentina is doomed.
Click to expand...


Argentina imploded again a couple weeks ago ....to late


----------



## Bleipriester

lennypartiv said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are already applying austerity measures, rising  retirement age by ten years for example. That sounds harder as it is in reality as the average Brazilian retires with 53.
> 
> 
> 
> With 53 dollars?
Click to expand...

Years, of course. The Brazilian retirement is equal to 70 % of the last wage.


----------



## Bleipriester

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Bolsonaro declared the country belly up.
> 
> “We are without money, bread is missing at home, everyone fights and nobody is right. The ministers are scared. We are trying to survive this year. There is no money in the budget and it was already known, we work miracles, talking with the economic team. We will see what can be done to survive."
> 
> “There is no food for the recruit, who is the poor man's son. We found a serious situation, it is not evil on my part."
> 
> Read more:
> Crisis en Brasil: Bolsonaro afirmó que el país “se ha quedado sin dinero”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could that be? A socialist paradise like Brazil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are badly informed. There is a right-wing government. They are already applying austerity measures, rising  retirement age by ten years for example. That sounds harder as it is in reality as the average Brazilian retires with 53.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> they just took over
> Id be more concerned about the intentional orchestrated implosion of your own social safety nets
> 
> Germany the thief and engine of europe is one step away from being in a recession
> 
> Same ol same ol slow growth sluggish Europe
Click to expand...

Yeah and it is the industry that is responsible for the minus. Germany´s exports do of course depend on the markets abroad.
But it is not Germany alone these days. 9 others are also in the minus. They say it has something to do with Trump.


----------



## elektra

WillowTree said:


> Shoot! I thought Hispanics were an asset to any country.


Brazil is not a Hispanic country? Not even close.


----------

